# Merry Christmas



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wishing all of you the very best during this birthday season. A special thanks to all the staff at HTS & especially at SVS. I really appreciate all you do & may God bless you and your families in the coming year. Keep up the great work.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Tonto said:


> Wishing all of you the very best during this birthday season. A special thanks to all the staff at HTS & especially at SVS. I really appreciate all you do & may God bless you and your families in the coming year. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Merry Christmas


We wouldn't be here without all of our great customers; it is we who should be thanking you guys. :clap: On behalf of everyone at SVS - happy holidays!


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Happy Holidays Ed and the other great guys at SVS.

My basement Theater Project has gotten rolling after being on hold much longer than I wanted. Ceiling is going up this weekend!


----------

